# Maesgwyn riding stables, Fishguard, desperate to rehome horses



## Fenris (27 June 2010)

Maesgwyn riding stables, Fishguard, desperate to rehome horses

Sunday 27th June 2010

A group of Fishguard horses are looking for new homes after their fields were sold for a large residential development.

Diane Llewellyn and her husband ran the Maesgwyn riding stables for 20 years, and are now desperately trying to rehome the last of their horses before houses are built on the land.

Diane said: Its getting quite desperate now. It will be sad to see them go, but we have been trying to find homes for them for a while. I just want piece of mind that they are going to a good home.

She added: I couldnt bear to just take them all to a market.

Ive approached animal sanctuaries and the RSPCA, but their priority is cruelty cases.

Some of the horses need experienced handling, some are ready to be ridden, while others would make ideal companions.

For more information call 01348 872659.


----------



## mrussell (5 July 2010)

aw, dreadful story.  I hope these poor horses and ponies can be found homes. xx


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 July 2010)

Wonder if they found homes for them yet?


----------



## thinlizzy (6 July 2010)

Any info on horses ?What type etc..?


----------



## caaz (9 July 2010)

No one has contacted South Wales Animal Rescue

We have a couple of checked out homes waiting for horses on loan from the rescue, 

We also have the offer of more grazing so may even be able to take a couple that need work.

Will try and contact the stables over the weekend.

Caaz
www.southwalesanimalrescue.org.uk


----------



## laurab1982 (24 August 2010)

I am really upset at hearing this news - i used to ride at these stables, when me and my nan used to stay in fishguard on holiday and often used to ride Toby, perdy, foxy, or Oaky.
Diane and David were soo friendly and the horses were amazing, with a horse or pony to suit everyone!
I honestly have never been to a nicer stable and only wish that these beautiful animals find just a nice home like the one they have just had.
I seriously am so upset at this news and just wish i could help in some way


----------



## NPB (31 January 2011)

Can anyone clarify if the stables are still looking for homes.

Thank you


----------



## jendie (1 February 2011)

I used to ride here when we were on holiday on Preselli. It was a lovely stables and the horses were well cared for and kind. Wish I could help but they are a long way from Lincolnshire...


----------



## Charliepony (3 February 2011)

Are there still horses needing homes?


----------

